# center caps for 15 x 7 Ralley wheels



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Im looking for the center caps for 65 GTO Ralley wheels. They have them on Ames but I'll be damned if Im going to pay $330 for center caps. The same wheels on Ames are 4 for $1100 + tax and shipping. The exact ones on Amazon are 2- $137 plust the trim rings are way way cheaper on Amazon too free shipping. The lugnuts are 20 for $330 at Ames. 
Jeez WTF! I dont know are they crooks. They even say on Amazon they have teamed up with Ames selling some of there parts. I scrutinized the wheels and they are the same ones. But I have looked everwhere for the center caps even CL Tempest. Nope. Any ideas or extras I can buy?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I too was looking for a fair-priced center cap for a display and found this seller on EPAY.
To my surprise, these are really nice and fit my need perfectly. At the time I was looking they only offered the full chrome version.
I had to paint mine, luckily you would only need to pinstripe the center.

Might check them out;








Pontiac Rallye I One Cap Chrome Stainless Steele Caps Single Cap | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pontiac Rallye I One Cap Chrome Stainless Steele Caps Single Cap at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Pontiac Rallye I Chrome with Painted Black Accent Caps Single Cap | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pontiac Rallye I Chrome with Painted Black Accent Caps Single Cap at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I too was looking for a fair-priced center cap for a display and found this seller on EPAY.
> To my surprise, these are really nice and fit my need perfectly. At the time I was looking they only offered the full chrome version.
> I had to paint mine, luckily you would only need to pinstripe the center.
> 
> ...


that looks real nice thats exactly what Im going to do sorry if I copy you. Did you have the wheels? Or did you get them from Amazon 2-$137 is very reasonable
What year is your car? I did see them on Ebay was reluctant to buy as I didnt know for sure they would fit the 15 x 7 wheel and
returning on Ebay isnt like Amazon.
Great idea god I love this Forum.
And thanks to all you folks that have given me info on the PS conversion I never would have thought to replace the rag joint.
Thanks bro!!
DR


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I too was looking for a fair-priced center cap for a display and found this seller on EPAY.
> To my surprise, these are really nice and fit my need perfectly. At the time I was looking they only offered the full chrome version.
> I had to paint mine, luckily you would only need to pinstripe the center.
> 
> ...


Well I looked all over Ebay. No can find, plenty with the Chevy crest or GMC but not those. Maybe you bought the last. Do you have the receipt as who the seller was. I'll try Amazon


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Those are direct links in my first post to the seller/caps.

Yes, I had the rims they are 14X7 aftermarket.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I too was looking for a fair-priced center cap for a display and found this seller on EPAY.
> To my surprise, these are really nice and fit my need perfectly. At the time I was looking they only offered the full chrome version.
> I had to paint mine, luckily you would only need to pinstripe the center.
> 
> ...


OK I found them when I clicked on your search only $20 each but shipping costs $37.50 makes them $121. Dam got no choice. But I did look all over Ebay before I used your provided search, I never could find them. Wierd
But thanks I really like the look so I guess I'll have to muck up and pay.


GTOJUNIOR said:


> I too was looking for a fair-priced center cap for a display and found this seller on EPAY.
> To my surprise, these are really nice and fit my need perfectly. At the time I was looking they only offered the full chrome version.
> I had to paint mine, luckily you would only need to pinstripe the center.
> 
> ...


What did you mean have to pinstripe them? These come painted black in the middle unlike yours.
Now how about the ring. I see they have a stainless on Amazon 2 1/2" the originals at Ames are
2 5/8" not big price differance. But Im concerned the stainless wouldnt look right.They do have a 1.75 chrome $10 each might be to small width


GTOJUNIOR said:


> Those are direct links in my first post to the seller/caps.
> 
> Yes, I had the rims they are 14X7 aftermarket.


Yes I bought 4 thanks very much. I could not find them on ebay, amazon, I searched Tempest CL. The ones you have there are painted like your finished product. Mine are 15 x 7 Im hoping to put some fatter tires on the rear 9 or 10 at leAST DONT THINK 10s WILL FIT BUT 9s SHOULD THEY DID ON MY 67. Sorry about my fat fingers hitting the caps.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The '65 Cap is the first I posted (No Paint) You will need to paint the outer ring of the centerpiece.
The Repro caps are also shiny as is the 1965 Dealer cat image. 
However, I believe the factory (GM) caps had a brushed inner finish were the 1966-1968 caps were painted black


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The '65 Cap is the first I posted (No Paint) You will need to paint the outer ring of the centerpiece.
> The Repro caps are also shiny as is the 1965 Dealer cat image.
> However, I believe the factory (GM) caps had a brushed inner finish were the 1966-1968 caps were painted black


Yea I got the already painted ones I really like the look. So if it all goes together, I got the wheels, trim rings on Amazon, the center caps from Ebay, total $500 +-. To buy close to the same thing on Ames +- $960. Hopefully I can sell the ones on the car and about break even.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I too was looking for a fair-priced center cap for a display and found this seller on EPAY.
> To my surprise, these are really nice and fit my need perfectly. At the time I was looking they only offered the full chrome version.
> I had to paint mine, luckily you would only need to pinstripe the center.
> 
> ...


Did you have to use any specific lugs, like 1.75" I know they're 7/16" x 20 x ?


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I too was looking for a fair-priced center cap for a display and found this seller on EPAY.
> To my surprise, these are really nice and fit my need perfectly. At the time I was looking they only offered the full chrome version.
> I had to paint mine, luckily you would only need to pinstripe the center.
> 
> ...


I bought these same ones. They're pretty nice. The black paint is fragile. Be easy with them.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Just regular size lugs?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

How I put it all together;


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

THE RINGS I ORDERED ARE ONLY 1.75" I WAS AFRAID THE BIGGER ONES WOULDNT FIT OR LINE UP WITH THE VALVE OH WELL.GOT THEM FROM AMAZON SO MAYBE I CAN RETURN IF I DONT LIKE THE LOOK.
IT LOOKS EASY HERE.SO YOU USED A 1 1/2" LUG. THATS GOOD TO KNOW, WHERE DID YOU END UP PURCHASING THE LUGS FROM?
IM WAITING TO GET THE CAR TO PUT IT ALL TOGETHER. ARRIVES WED.
IT LOOKS REALLY NICE
THANKS!!
DR


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Product Search – McGard







mcgard.com


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Looks like they are TOL lugs. $2.25, each very nice look
Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, I'm pleased with how it all came together at a fraction of the cost.
I choose the lugs as they are very close to OE, short of the pointed top that OE has/had.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Thanks, I'm pleased with how it all came together at a fraction of the cost.
> I choose the lugs as they are very close to OE, short of the pointed top that OE has/had.
> View attachment 139052
> 
> ...


thats a nice looker never seen stripes like that before is it a 67, 4 speed?


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yeh me too I havent received all the parts but its going to be the same as yours and when you add it up in comparison with Ames its a f***kn joke. 
I was talking with the wife last night about Amazon they're going to ruin all the mom and pops stores if they havent already. Like HD did to the little hardware stores. Shame really


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No need to bad mouth Ames. Ames is oriented to the restorer who demands high quality parts. When Steve Ames started APE his objective was to have parts that were exactly like the factory produced and he has set the standard in the industry for high quality. They are the only vendor who critiques the parts they sell going as far as refusing to sell parts that are poorly made. A large part of Ames inventory are parts that were designed and made by Ames Performance Engineering so they are expensive. Plus Ames has done more for the Pontiac hobby than any other vendor. They sponsor numerous shows and races and yes that costs money

So it all depends of what your objectives are. Daily driver or show. But I like Ames. Been buying parts from them since '82. They are my #1 choice in vendors followed by NPD. 
As far as prices go, overall Ames and NPD are in the middle. OPGI and Year One are the $$$$. Then you have Amazon...


----------



## James B. (Dec 20, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> Im looking for the center caps for 65 GTO Ralley wheels. They have them on Ames but I'll be damned if Im going to pay $330 for center caps. The same wheels on Ames are 4 for $1100 + tax and shipping. The exact ones on Amazon are 2- $137 plust the trim rings are way way cheaper on Amazon too free shipping. The lugnuts are 20 for $330 at Ames.
> Jeez WTF! I dont know are they crooks. They even say on Amazon they have teamed up with Ames selling some of there parts. I scrutinized the wheels and they are the same ones. But I have looked everwhere for the center caps even CL Tempest. Nope. Any ideas or extras I can buy?


Look at thepartsplaceinc.com
I have been using them for over a year now and been very pleased with the quality and price. Beats all the main places you know of by at least 35% without any sales or discount codes. They also quote shipping at cost. In which many times they have quoted me shipping to only find out later on that it the shipping cost was reduced later on once the parts actually shipped. 
hopefully they can help you as well. 
James


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> How I put it all together;
> View attachment 139042
> 
> View attachment 139043
> ...


So will shorter lugs fit I have chrome ones I have chrome lugs but a bit shorter. But looking at your pic here looks like you used 1/2 of the lug.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> So will shorter lugs fit I have chrome ones I have chrome lugs but a bit shorter. But looking at your pic here looks like you used 1/2 of the lug.


So I got all ther same parts Im putting it together and the lugs need a washer 1". Did you just go to the hardware store get a zink washer or? As I thought the lug would hold it down they go right through.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I too was looking for a fair-priced center cap for a display and found this seller on EPAY.
> To my surprise, these are really nice and fit my need perfectly. At the time I was looking they only offered the full chrome version.
> I had to paint mine, luckily you would only need to pinstripe the center.
> 
> ...


i just got all the parts to make this wheel and the center doesnt fit in the wheel/rim. the bolts are way short I was looking at junoirs and the wheel he shows is way differant. The center is flat mine stick out like the one here. Any ideas? The one here do look like mine your center sticks out like mine but like I sauid the bolts are short, way short. Im thinking the wheels are for a corvette. The pic shows the center at 7"


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I think you're right. Looks like Chevy Rallye wheels to me. They have 5 openings, Pontiacs have 6.

The lug nuts for steel Rally wheels, Chevy or Pontiac, shouldn't need any washers. They bolt directly to the wheel and are coned shaped on the threaded end. Just like a regular lug nut.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Those are clearly NOT Pontiac Rally One Rims.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

So I found out. Theyre advertised on Amazon as compatable to my 1965 GTO so I thought great. Now I have to return them. The problem, the worst one, is the center caps wont go on and that makes the bolts like 2"-3" short. They were $140 for 4. I have looked all over the US on CL Termpest and there arent any. So I guess I will have to purchase them off Ames for $150 each + shipping. Ouch!
Thanks for the help


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You gotta be careful with Amazon. Compatable in Amazon speak means they'll bolt on but won't necessarily be correct.

You may want to try NPD. They're a few dollars more expensive than Ames but with a warehouse in Ventura you can pick them up rather than paying for shipping. Of course you'll have to pay $60 in sales tax which may or may not be more than the shipping from New Hampshire.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Im in Nort Cal so going to Ventura is a bit out of the way. I was just looking at the center caps and they dont bolt down with a lug nut like the one in your pic. Im going to hav to provide a washer or get one that provides a 1" washer attachment. I got the caps off Ebay. Nothing is right its all F****d up.
Actuall I thought the pointiac were 5 hole wheels. as I didnt get a real clear look until I looked at the pic here.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

test


----------

